# Why do so many ants avoid driving at night?



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas. 

All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.

Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Dude, what planet are you driving on??


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Shhh

You're supposed to tell people how awful it is so they'll stay away.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Shhh
> 
> You're supposed to tell people how awful it is so they'll stay away.


Yep pretty awful. Passengers are scary don't drive after dark.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Super drunk people peeing and pooping their pants doesn't sound fun to me. I don't want this in my car..


----------



## OhYay5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

So I think most on here avoid it because:

1- High Risk of false reports
2- High Risk of vomit

In my market if you want easy surge money that doesn’t vanish 1AM-3AM this is where it’s at. I’m very careful about it though and if the person/group are stumbling toward the car I’m outta there ? ? 

And as you pointed out, I’ve also found that the drunks do tend to tip higher amounts. Anytime I’m getting a tip greater than $5 it’s almost always the after-bar crowd. I won’t disagree with others that there are some risks but everyone here complains about low pay rate and this is the one time of day where it really flips in your favor and you can really turn an average night into a great one.


----------



## WickedPrincess (Nov 12, 2019)

I haven't experienced barfamania. They are fun and living life, which is infectious. Just like their barf may be.

I don't know how so many people have poopers and peepee pax. Outside of rideshare I've never had a friend or family member pee/shit themselves after drinking. Except once, a guy pissed himself overnight as he slept next to me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So uh I picked up a 4.55 passenger last night from the local airport (surge) at 1 AM and it was the best ride and tip of the night. There is a trick to driving at night, and it is managing risk while keeping a positive attitude. On that same ride I declined 4 incoming stacked rides because the pickup location was bad for the hour.

Where you pick up and when you pick up is key. Night is fine if you know your town. I don’t drive night every day but I have had my share of drunks with no bad or messy drunks.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Why do so many ants avoid driving at night?


high percent of ants ? are non English speaking
and Non Carrot ? Eating

.......Subsequently a Vitamin A deficiency
leading to Night Blindness✔

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/are-carrots-good-for-your-eyes


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


 I did nights in the beginning for the first 6 months. In fact that's all I did was nights. I don't agree with your 99.9%.
Some people become quiet when they drink. Others become loud and stupid. Then you have your mean drunks. Alcohol can make some people downright nasty. I'm not going to get into the throwing up Factor.
Since I stop driving nights there's definitely less ratings below a five. I haven't had to throw anybody out of my car. And it's a lot easier to keep my vehicle clean.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I drive nights, wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Who wants to mess with their sleep schedule if there isn't any surge?

The bigger problem driving at night is safety/accidents. Lots of drunks on the road, lots of crazy pedestrians running through traffic. DC and Baltimore weekend nights are a madhouse. Maybe you're in a smaller market.

Surge would have to be $10+ for me to consider it. Whenever there is a surge in my area, it lasts a max of 30 minutes, so I'll never chase a surge.

You sound like a night driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Everybody is different.
Different tastes, likes and dislikes.

That's why they paint cars different colors.

Somebody has got to do it ... it's better if they like it.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm 6'5'', very easygoing, know how to diffuse, always friendly, never escalate or act haughty unless totally necessary. My experience has been very good. I do see how a bad experience could rattle you/put you off. But there is always surge in my bar areas at night too (and never during the day). I feel like I'm just well suited to it.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


**** college students!

Berkley can ****ing fall into the bay, and sometimes I hope it does. Those little entitled .04 miles shit trippers can go get their mother's corpse skull****ed for all I care! Gawd damn little punk pukes. And ask me how I REALLY feel, I can go OFF.

AS FAR AS THE DRUNKS, I'd much rather deal with heroin addicts. Easy going, mellow people. The drunks are UNPREDICTABLE which is why....yeah. that's a total negatory.

and they tip OK. I get better tips at 3.30 a.m. dealing with the weirdos

My ONLY 2 star review came from a drunk I picked up at a casino. He allegedly drives for uber. Oh, I wont forget him....ever.

Otherwise, I dont care. We all die anyways, so what does it matter. The way i figure, if i pick up a lunatic at 3.30 am and he /she tries to rob me, they had better put the bullet straight between my eyes, otherwise we are BOTH going off the bay bridge, and I'll laugh the whole way down.

People are too scared of what MIGHT happen. Well here's a MIGHT for you. Uber MIGHT start paying drivers $2 a mile to deal with all this.... *lol* ...

Sorry...couldn't do that with a straight face.

Bottom lining it? We all die young, who cares, pick em up anytime, worse case, you might be forced to smoke crack at gunpoint.

*shrrugs*

Stop being afraid of everything people. If you're going to get butt raped or shot, it's just as likely to happen from a crooked cop as it is a crook. If someone is going to break the social contract, they are going to do it, anyways, and hell, it might just be your time. :smiles:

Peace!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I love your Dolan pic. ? I wonder how many here are familiar with him.....

I drive weekend nights because I'm willing to risk it for the higher fares/hr. However, the risks are definitely present. I've had some dodgy experiences where I'm quite certain I was an accessory to drug dealing, prostitution and one that I think may have even been theft. I've had my car thrown up in several times and many more times puke out the window or in the barf bags I keep in the car. I've encountered guys that I most definitely wouldn't want in my car if I were female. And plenty of violent ones too. I had one the other day that opened the door while the car was moving, bailed out and started fighting a guy he was previously arguing with near a club. 

I'll continue to drive nights since I'm willing to put up with those things. And there are certainly good times.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> @@@@ college students!
> 
> Berkley can @@@@ing fall into the bay, and sometimes I hope it does. Those little entitled .04 miles shit trippers can go get their mother's corpse [email protected]@@@ed for all I care! Gawd damn little punk pukes. And ask me how I REALLY feel, I can go OFF.
> 
> ...


 Fear has absolutely nothing to do with it. I never felt afraid at any time.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Few reasons ... main one is that I'm not a night person - I prefer to wake up early and go to bad early.

Visibility is horrible, especially now in the winter. Here in Milwaukee most of 1-3 am pickups are gonna be on Brady & Water streets - two streets with a lot of bars in. You have to be extra careful not to hit drunks because all of the sudden they will start walking in the middle of the road or jump from the sidewalk to the road on scooters. Since there are a lot of bars on those two streets, there are a lot of Ubers/Lyfts and its impossible to find a place to stop - and let's face it, drunks won't come out right away. I have to keep driving in a circle for 3-4 minutes because there is no place to stop for 3-4 minutes.

And then when you finally pick up paxhole, there will be a big SUV behind you with a really bright lights in my rearview mirror ... 

So I really don't see any benefits of driving nights. I would make a same amount of money, be extra tired and be in a increased risk of pukers and getting into an accident. I love 6-7 am crowd - most of them just sit in the back and play on their phone.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> @@@@ college students!
> 
> Berkley can @@@@ing fall into the bay, and sometimes I hope it does.


Reminds me of the Berkeley reference in the Rick and Morty season 4 premier this week


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm 6'5'', very easygoing, know how to diffuse, always friendly, never escalate or act haughty unless totally necessary. My experience has been very good. I do see how a bad experience could rattle you/put you off. But there is always surge in my bar areas at night too (and never during the day). I feel like I'm just well suited to it.


OK, you're in SC. Probably much easier to manage than a larger city. Being 6'5" wont save you from a gun or a knife, you still need to do the same screening every other driver does.

For me, it has nothing to do with the pax, everything to do with pedestrians and drunk drivers.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I guess it's different if you drive in Los Angeles or something. I'm in an SC town of 150k people and my pax are usually tipsy college girls, with the roads being mostly empty. I ain't scurred!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Nighttime has less traffic, less pool requests & less kids without car seats. I drive in a major city and would much rather drive at night


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

mch said:


> Nighttime has less traffic


Less traffic, but the traffic that is there is 10 times worse than the one during the day - drunk drivers & big SUVs with really bright headlights in your rearview mirrors.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I did nights in the beginning for the first 6 months. In fact that's all I did was nights. I don't agree with your 99.9%.
> Some people become quiet when they drink. Others become loud and stupid. Then you have your mean drunks. Alcohol can make some people downright nasty. I'm not going to get into the throwing up Factor.
> Since I stop driving nights there's definitely less ratings below a five. I haven't had to throw anybody out of my car. And it's a lot easier to keep my vehicle clean.


The 3 Stages of Drunk:

1: "You're my BEST friend"
2: "Hey, you're a big guy! I bet you played football?"
3: "Lets you and me FIGHT! I CAN KICK YOUR A$$!"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Syn said:


> Less traffic, but the traffic that is there is 10 times worse than the one during the day - drunk drivers & big SUVs with really bright headlights in your rearview mirrors. :wink:


I dont like the bright lights in the mirrors Ill agree with that, but texting while driving is the new drunk driving so theres plenty to be worried about during the day on that front, that is if you're actually driving and not sitting in traffic


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Strictly a daytime, snobby, business district driver. Do not need nights at all. Have done both, and daytime hours win by a long shot.

Will drive into the evening if it's really busy and surging. However, done by 8:00. Am an old school "nothing good happens after midnight" dude.

If out past dark, I'm partying! ???


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Nighttime has less traffic, less pool requests & less kids without car seats. I drive in a major city and would much rather drive at night


Agree with all of this. Denver and Colorado Springs also have an important advantage of air conditioning never needed after sunset, while extremely sunny weather requires AC on even mild days when passengers are in the car. Roads in Colorado feel safer at night than during the day because of congestion issues that are rarely an issue late night. Some roads here are completely empty and yet I still have my pick of rides in some areas.


----------



## WickedPrincess (Nov 12, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Strictly a daytime, snobby, business district driver. Do not need nights at all. Have done both, and daytime hours win by a long shot.
> 
> Will drive into the evening if it's really busy and surging. However, done by 8:00. Am an old school "nothing good happens after midnight" dude.
> 
> If out past dark, I'm partying! ???


But "nothing good happens after midnight" can happen during partying too ?.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


I can't f**** see, ok?!... I've said it... now, you happy?!... if uber finds out and kicks me out, it will be on you!.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Dude, what planet are you driving on??


OP is clearly trolling ppl.

#ResistUrgeToFeedTroll



UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Hi OP.

Can I haz all your paycheck and tips before you kick the bucket? :smiles:

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2019/01/22/drunk-uber-passenger-freeway-steering-wheel-viral/


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The answers are telling me it's more market dependent than anything. Like during the day here it's so dead I would only be getting sporadic rides of $2-5.

If I lived in Atlanta, I could easily drive during the day and probably make enough, but I can't do that as my city only surges at night. And if I did live in Atlanta, I wouldn't drive nights either, in all likelihood (because I'd be getting enough trips during the day that I wouldn't have to take the extra risk).

And no Cynergie, you're actually the one trolling. No bite from me. Bad koala!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Super drunk people peeing and pooping their pants doesn't sound fun to me. I don't want this in my car..
> View attachment 376928


She's so hot!!! Merry Christmas ?


----------



## WickedPrincess (Nov 12, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> I can't f**** see, ok?!... I've said it... now, you happy?!... if uber finds out and kicks me out, it will be on you!.


I actually have a hard time at night?. Not necessary my actual vision but half the time I dont know from which direction the pax is coming until the door opens. Im looking all around, back and forth like a crazy person, but nothing. Until the door opens and I jump from getting startled. Complete mess ?‍♀


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

With risk comes reward.

Lucky only had 1 puker in my car. And one that got some puke on the door jam as she leaned out and puked. Had a couple close calls last 2 weeks. 

Nights here in Salt Lake City are chill for the most part. Roads are relatively empty make it easy to get around. And don't have ghetto dwellers like most other places.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yep pretty awful. Passengers are scary don't drive after dark.


I'm so scared I don't drive after dark! Or before dark.??



WickedPrincess said:


> Outside of rideshare I've never had a friend or family member pee/shit themselves after drinking. Except once, a guy pissed himself overnight as he slept next to me.


My niece shits and barfs herself all the time.
Took her to the doctor, doc said its normal for 6 month olds, so we should get her diapers.
When we don't have diapers we just travel by Uber!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> *Everybody is different*


Actually most Uber drivers are Unsettlingly Very Similar:

Consistently escalate most simple situations into Felonies
Blaming all their life's Woes on Khosrowshahi, Kalanick or passengers
Evading Responsibility for decisions & Consequences of actions
It's Everyone else's fault
Lack of ambition
Lack of Discipline
Lazy
Entitled
Self loathing
expecting a living wage from a Low Skill Gig
Mathematically challenged
Other than aforementioned,
drivers come in all different shapes, sizes & colors ??


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I loved nights. So many adventures and stories. I always treated the drunks like 4 year olds. Just agree with everything they say because arguing does absolutely no good. Most were highly entertaining. Some assaults. Some pukers.

Only reason I stopped nights is because they reduced surge so much and did away with prime time. Might as well drive days for the same pay.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Actually most Uber drivers are Unsettlingly Very Similar:
> 
> Consistently escalate most simple situations into Felonies
> Blaming all their life's Woes on Khosrowshahi, Kalanick or passengers
> ...


Love this so much. I have highlighted the only ones that apply to me. 1% elite top rideshare driver in the world.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WickedPrincess said:


> But "nothing good happens after midnight" can happen during partying too ?.


Huge difference. You're having fun.

Anyway, everyone has their own take on this. There's daytime drivers and night drivers. Each to their own.

Basically, have always been a daytime worker and I'm not changing now.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Super drunk people peeing and pooping their pants doesn't sound fun to me. I don't want this in my car..
> 
> View attachment 376927
> View attachment 376928


Omg i would flip the f out



Cold Fusion said:


> Actually most Uber drivers are Unsettlingly Very Similar:
> 
> Consistently escalate most simple situations into Felonies
> Blaming all their life's Woes on Khosrowshahi, Kalanick or passengers
> ...


No judgement there..lol


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Only time its dark is when i start usually around 5 am...i dont want to deal with drunks. And the most important part is i dont have to. I also like to put my eyes on whos getting in my car. Much more difficult at night. Traffic is much heavier here in las vegas at night. Risk on or near the strip for run ins via people or incidents goes up exponentially. Yes , you can kill it on kbs but there is an inherent risk associated with those passangers.....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> No judgement there..lol


Correct?
"observation"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Just picked up a dude the other day and he hung his head out the window puking...all I had to do is spray it off at the cleaner but he tipped 20 so I guess it made up for it?!?! I stopped after that night


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


I drive mainly nights. Too many nights someone pukes on my seats, pees on my seats, or spills their beer on my seats. I enjoy the increased pay from surges and bonuses, but considering the amount of time I've spent cleaning my car from such incidents, I'm not really convinced the pay increase is worth it. I'll still drive nights because at the end of the day, the reason I drive nights is because it is more exciting.

Night time means more predators and less prey. When it is night time you become a target for all the predators due to the limited amount of prey.

You are far more likely to get a ticket at night because you'll be one of the few cars on the road so cops will look for excuses to pull you over. Furthermore, the crazies tend to be crazier. I've had two people throwing stones at my windows at intersections and both times it was between midnight and 4 AM.

The way I see it, at night time you maybe have twice the potential to make money between less traffic, surges, quest bonus, etc., but ten times the potential for something bad to happen.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DannyboyLee said:


> Just picked up a dude the other day and he hung his head out the window puking...all I had to do is spray it off at the cleaner but he tipped 20 so I guess it made up for it?!?! I stopped after that night


Maybe some particles got into the window seal and will be there forever ??


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe some particles got into the window seal and will be there forever ??


I had some riders the other night. The guy tells the girl to roll down the window to puke if she needs to. I quickly correct them and instruct them to have me pull over. I'd rather them puke on my floor mat than out the window for that reason. Taking apart the door to clean the inside of the door is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Always been a night crawler myself. Had 1 small incident with puking. The pax was smart enough to fold up his shirt to use as a bucket. I didn’t see even a splash or anything. Tipped me 20$ for it as I pulled over for him to dump it.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe some particles got into the window seal and will be there forever ??


I'm not finding out but I basically blow torched my car lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Syn said:


> Few reasons ... main one is that I'm not a night person - I prefer to wake up early and go to bad early.
> 
> Visibility is horrible, especially now in the winter. Here in Milwaukee most of 1-3 am pickups are gonna be on Brady & Water streets - two streets with a lot of bars in. You have to be extra careful not to hit drunks because all of the sudden they will start walking in the middle of the road or jump from the sidewalk to the road on scooters. Since there are a lot of bars on those two streets, there are a lot of Ubers/Lyfts and its impossible to find a place to stop - and let's face it, drunks won't come out right away. I have to keep driving in a circle for 3-4 minutes because there is no place to stop for 3-4 minutes.
> 
> ...


Picking up Brady St is the worst. It was a drunk mess the Sat before Halloween. I worked til almost 2am, and I had no place to stop on Brady and couldn't find pax. Everything you wrote is spot on!


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

After driving 10-12 hours during the daytime, I'm ready to head home, get out of the car, and relax.

I'd guess most drivers drive such a schedule, and feel that way.

This is hard to understand?


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Hornplayer said:


> After driving 10-12 hours during the daytime, I'm ready to head home, get out of the car, and relax.
> 
> I'd guess most drivers drive such a schedule, and feel that way.
> 
> This is hard to understand?


I like the 4am to 6am for airport rides and generally make somewhere around 40-75 give or take. I'll probably make more now since it's super cold outside. Sometimes I'll wake up and do 1pm to 4pm and the 7pm to 11pm...or just one or the other.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I carry barf bags designed for my dog for passengers. Rear seat pocket and glovebox. ? ?

Don’t make me make you use them, you dogs. ?

These bags are incredible – I saved a $2000 car from becoming a revolting mess over 20 times by helping my dog avoid the seats ?. Of all the experiences in my life, maybe this is the one that prepared me the most for rideshare driving at night.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The bar pax in the city are great for the most part if they are locals. Just taking there lady out for the night, or trying to get her home safe. Paying it for them. 

It’s the young dudes from the burbs who have over paid for drinks all night, lost there minds. Needing a ride home after they got kicked out from the 3rd in the night. Those are the worst. 

Ladies can be loud and annoying yes, but usually try and have flirty fun conversations with everyone in the ride. They prolly already pregamed it up before my arrival. Lol.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hornplayer said:


> After driving 10-12 hours during the daytime, I'm ready to head home, get out of the car, and relax.
> 
> I'd guess most drivers drive such a schedule, and feel that way.
> 
> This is hard to understand?


Strongly agree. How would anyone not get this?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Why do so many ants avoid driving at night? Because people are different, and what works for one, is another’s nightmare.

Some drivers like to have sparkling conversation with pax. Others (me) prefer silence so they can concentrate on driving.

Some drivers want pax to sit in front to bond or for safety reasons. Others (me) aren’t looking for new friends, consider the front their space, and prefer pax sit in the back.

Some drivers don’t mind giving the aux cord or hooking up Bluetooth so pax can listen to their music. Others (me) find what a lot of people listen to today to be audio torture, and would prefer silence over what they call music.

Some drivers find driving around drunks to be fun and profitable, and are willing to put up with the occasional obnoxious/belligerent drunk or puker. Some find it difficult driving in the dark and prefer to work the rush hours. Others (me) can’t stand drunks, but love the traffic-free early morning. So they do early morning airport runs.

It’s a good thing people have different preferences as to when to drive. If they didn’t, we’d all be online at the same time. And rides would be far and few between (forget about surge).


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Why do so many ants avoid driving at night? Because people are different, and what works for one, is another's nightmare.
> 
> Some drivers like to have sparkling conversation with pax. Others (me) prefer silence so they can concentrate on driving.
> 
> ...


There's a time, and place, for many of us with the Uber gig. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I carry barf bags designed for my dog for passengers. Rear seat pocket and glovebox. ? ?
> 
> Don't make me make you use them, you dogs. ?
> 
> These bags are incredible - I saved a $2000 car from becoming a revolting mess over 20 times by helping my dog avoid the seats ?. Of all the experiences in my life, maybe this is the one that prepared me the most for rideshare driving at night.


I remember a pax giving me shit about my puke bags. Basically calling me a peasant and if he puked in my car, it's my mess and mine only...told him to try me and see what happens. Somehow, he shut up and tossed me 10 dollars and said he never expected that response. I guess he was entertained...I was in a bad mood that night so perhaps I was ballsy that time.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm 6'5'', very easygoing, know how to diffuse, always friendly, never escalate or act haughty unless totally necessary. My experience has been very good. I do see how a bad experience could rattle you/put you off. But there is always surge in my bar areas at night too (and never during the day). I feel like I'm just well suited to it.


I almost exclusively drive nights, in my experience it's the most predictable and reliable $. Serious problems (though they do happen -- puking, aggressiveness, etc.) are rare, and with experience can be avoided or minimized


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DannyboyLee said:


> I remember a pax giving me shit about my puke bags. Basically calling me a peasant and if he puked in my car, it's my mess and mine only...told him to try me and see what happens. Somehow, he shut up and tossed me 10 dollars and said he never expected that response. I guess he was entertained...I was in a bad mood that night so perhaps I was ballsy that time.


what a little prick



Erin C Banning said:


> I almost exclusively drive nights, in my experience it's the most predictable and reliable $. Serious problems (though they do happen -- puking, aggressiveness, etc.) are rare, and with experience can be avoided or minimized :smiles:


obviously you dont drive in vegas haha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OhYay5Stars said:


> So I think most on here avoid it because:
> 
> 1- High Risk of false reports
> 2- High Risk of vomit
> ...


Eventually the surge will be gone which is why I don't drive anymore much. I used to make money with the bar crowd but with no surge the risk far outweighs the gain.

We have the new shitty surge and no much of it. Way too many drivers. You still have old surge?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DannyboyLee said:


> I remember a pax giving me shit about my puke bags. Basically calling me a peasant and if he puked in my car, it's my mess and mine only...told him to try me and see what happens. Somehow, he shut up and tossed me 10 dollars and said he never expected that response. I guess he was entertained...I was in a bad mood that night so perhaps I was ballsy that time.


Yea that would have been one of those rides where I earned my 1 star. I wouldn't have played it as well as you did. I would have just insulted him the rest of the ride. Kudos for getting a $10 tip out of it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WickedPrincess said:


> I actually have a hard time at night?. Not necessary my actual vision but half the time I dont know from which direction the pax is coming until the door opens. Im looking all around, back and forth like a crazy person, but nothing. Until the door opens and I jump from getting startled. Complete mess ?‍♀


You should be keeping your doors locked until you decide if you actually want the passenger anyway. Having all the doors unlocked so that anybody can jump in is a big rookie mistake especially at night.



DannyboyLee said:


> I remember a pax giving me shit about my puke bags. Basically calling me a peasant and if he puked in my car, it's my mess and mine only...told him to try me and see what happens. Somehow, he shut up and tossed me 10 dollars and said he never expected that response. I guess he was entertained...I was in a bad mood that night so perhaps I was ballsy that time.


I've chewed out a couple of pax who have then apologized and tipped. I think those are generally decent people who realize they're acting like assholes. They're folks who actually start to empathize with the driver and understand their demands are unreasonable.

One was wanting me to speed to the airport in a blinding downpour. After she whined a couple times about running late I set her straight and told her she could get out and call a cab if she wanted (she declined and apologized). She did get there in time btw. The other asked for gum, water, etc, and I finally told him he shouldn't expect a damn thing besides a safe ride at what I was making off his shitty 2 mile trip. Both tipped.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

mch said:


> Yea that would have been one of those rides where I earned my 1 star. I wouldn't have played it as well as you did. I would have just insulted him the rest of the ride. Kudos for getting a $10 tip out of it.


And understandably so. I'm not good at insult games as I'm not the most whitty when it comes to words. I am, however, very gentle and play the sympathetic game and most of the time it works. However, I'm good at getting it crystal clear to those that try me. Not the toughest person but disrespect is to not be tolerated.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> You should be keeping your doors locked until you decide if you actually want the passenger anyway. Having all the doors unlocked so that anybody can jump in is a big rookie mistake especially at night.
> 
> 
> I've chewed out a couple of pax who have then apologized and tipped. I think those are generally decent people who realize they're acting like @@@@@@@@. They're folks who actually start to empathize with the driver and understand their demands are unreasonable.
> ...


I see what you mean. In busy crowded cities, it stresses people out and they tend to take it out on the wrong person. I generally let them vent though but every once in a while...we drivers need to vent too lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

drive at night? Hard pass. Trying to find a pax with no sun light? Vomit? Have to wear my glasses. All hard passes. Daytime is the only time. And if AB5 change that, I'm out of here.


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Okay, shill.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I have avoided night driving for the entire first year I have driven. However I have recently reevaluated my thinking based on the incredible amount of surge pricing available at end of nite and at night time airport backups when the driver's thin out and go home... So in doing so I have increased my profitability tremendously and caught many of the Unicorn rides I have recently posted here on UP. Yep my driving technique has definitely changed to a night driven business as of late...

Primarily I am working on mastering the eb and flows of the daily and weekly surges that happen in our city... And If I say so myself I'm getting damn good at predicting it...

Night time is the right time people... Check into it.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Normanite said:


> Okay, shill.


Do you have tape over your webcam too? And wear a tinfoil hat on the regular? Moron.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

K


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

To avoid pukers go where the adults hang out. College kids don't know how much they can handle yet or don't care.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

JBinPenfield said:


> To avoid pukers go where the adults hang out. College kids don't know how much they can handle yet or don't care.


As much as I agree with this, most adult places where I'm at are far apart and way out the way. Most money are downtown where the youngsters are at.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

DannyboyLee said:


> As much as I agree with this, most adult places where I'm at are far apart and way out the way. Most money are downtown where the youngsters are at.


Guess I'm lucky. There's a suburban town nearby that's quite a dining and drinking destination.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

JBinPenfield said:


> Guess I'm lucky. There's a suburban town nearby that's quite a dining and drinking destination.


I use to cruise the suburbs around here but had no luck most of the time :frown:


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> obviously you dont drive in vegas haha


Nope, SW Florida -- different market indeed. in vegas, I'm not sure any time of day would be safe from those problems


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Erin C Banning said:


> Nope, SW Florida -- different market indeed. in vegas, I'm not sure any time of day would be safe from those problems :wink:


during the week its fine during the day....weekends are a whole different animal....


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Animals taste great


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a gas guzzling 4x4 truck so I drive my wife’s economical 30mpg suv. All it will take is one puke trip and I lose my side-gig. Plus if I smell puke, I’ll puke exponentially more than said passenger has puked.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly...


That's the exact opposite of my experience. Give me an afternoon airport ride any day.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In California it’s illegal to drive after dark with a headlight that’s out.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> In California it's illegal to drive after dark with a headlight that's out.


Sometimes I fart just to release gas...

Ohh my bad I thought we were just saying random shyt..


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Sometimes I fart just to release gas...
> 
> Ohh my bad I thought we were just saying random shyt..


Even ants know that they shouldn't drive at night with a headlight that's out.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Even ants know that they shouldn't drive at night with a headlight that's out.


It also seems ants shouldn't let ants post drunk...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dekero said:


> It also seems ants shouldn't let ants post drunk...


Good point.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Low or even no surge. If you think the $4 (norm in Houston on Saturday between 1-2am) is worth the risk....

No surge, no driving for Uber. Lyft never surge hence I do not accept Lyft pings unless DF. Then I only leave Select / Lux on but usually Lyft treats me better on this. It is not only a matter of day and night... it is more about the incentive.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


------------------------
Alcohol and drugs remove the brakes that make people behave like polite social individuals. 
If you do not see the problem in driving the "drunk shift " , I think that you have been very lucky.
Also, a 6'5" male, will most likely NEVER be challenged by anyone. Put a 5'5" female or male in the same situation and see what happens.


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Agree with all of this. Denver and Colorado Springs also have an important advantage of air conditioning never needed after sunset, while extremely sunny weather requires AC on even mild days when passengers are in the car. Roads in Colorado feel safer at night than during the day because of congestion issues that are rarely an issue late night. Some roads here are completely empty and yet I still have my pick of rides in some areas.


I had to run the AC this morning driving to DIA----when it was 14 degrees outside! Passenger and I were both hot sitting in the Colorado sun.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Penderecki said:


> I had to run the AC this morning driving to DIA----when it was 14 degrees outside! Passenger and I were both hot sitting in the Colorado sun.


Yep! I did the same this week. Drive at night and save money by avoiding traffic, crashes and lower fuel economy. ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> A. my pax are tipsy college girls,
> B. roads mostly empty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Shhhhh . . .

The BEST UBER OPPORTUNITIES ARE RUSH HOUR TRAFFIC TRANSPORTING ANGRY LATE PEOPLE TO WORK IN GRIDLOCK !

ALSO, SITTING IN AIRPORT PARKING LOTS ARE YOUR BEST BET.

THAT IS ALL.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


That's a funkin lie, the majority of the drivers are out at night.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> the majority of the drivers are out at night.


says you?


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

SHalester said:


> says you?


Been doing this damn near 7 years, the majority of drivers are out over night because it's less traffic.



SHalester said:


> says you?


But the majority of the money is out during the day surge or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dinoberra said:


> Been doing this damn near 7 years, the majority of drivers are out over night because it's less traffic.
> 
> 
> But the majority of the money is out during the day surge or not.


Because

THE MAJORITY OF DRIVERS ARE PART TIMERS !!!!

DRIVING UBER AFTER BEING FATIGUED BY A FULL DAY OF WORK !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> says you?


And since says you... Who da hell are you... Cuz Im up hitting it at 5 am very day yo.... The fact that I get some nights I just happens to be coincidental.

Your nite job doesn't mean we all do nites. I'm quite busy with morning work rush crowd.. and enjoy it... Just not as much surge opportunity to make extra so I add in some nites for profitability...


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Because
> 
> THE MAJORITY OF DRIVERS ARE PART TIMERS !!!!
> 
> DRIVING UBER AFTER BEING FATIGUED BY A FULL DAY OF WORK !


Exactly.



Dekero said:


> And since says you... Who da hell are you... Cuz Im up hitting it at 5 am very day yo.... The fact that I get some nights I just happens to be coincidental.
> 
> Your nite job doesn't mean we all do nites. I'm quite busy with morning work rush crowd.. and enjoy it... Just not as much surge opportunity to make extra so I add in some nites for profitability...


Bingo! These lazy mofos are out at night, the real drivers are up 3:30-5am to stage for the show.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Most entitled, loud, obnoxious, scary, and worst of all - cheap pax at night. 

Bunch of guys screaming in my ears because they can't control the volume of their voice. 

Guy shoved into the back seat by the bartender, over served because why not - that's what Uber is for. 

"Who are you here for" BS from drunk women trying to climb into my black car when theirs is the silver one in front of me, then catching an attitude. 

Wondering if my pax is still alive after they flop over in the back seat and don't answer me. 

Trying to decide on fight or flight when I notice the pax that I picked up in the hood and drove to an apparently abandoned alley is looking around for cops, taking his sweet time to get out of the car, muttering when he sees my camera. 

Yeah, have at it. I'll stick with people going home from work or heading out to the bars. You can deal with the rest. ?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Because that's when drivers get killed or assaulted.


----------



## Nashmilan007 (Feb 9, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm 6'5'', very easygoing, know how to diffuse, always friendly, never escalate or act haughty unless totally necessary. My experience has been very good. I do see how a bad experience could rattle you/put you off. But there is always surge in my bar areas at night too (and never during the day). I feel like I'm just well suited to it.


Are you from USA???
Good thing is in US legally drinking Alcohol age is 21. Here in down under they can start drinking at 18.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Most entitled, loud, obnoxious, scary, and worst of all - cheap pax at night.
> 
> Bunch of guys screaming in my ears because they can't control the volume of their voice.
> 
> ...


Used to feel exactly the same way.... But this surge upgrade pay ain't no joke.... I've been killing it on relatively short rides... I'll take a little risk for 3-5 times the return.... But I agree if I see my pax can't even walk.... That's exactly what they will be doing because I'm not going to let them in... I always keep my doors locked at nite till I assess the ride and passengers... I've passed several times on passengers...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not picking up a car full of drunks and driving them six blocks for $3.00 at 2am. I did it when I did taxi but the pay was higher.

It's also a fact that it is more dangerous at night in pretty much all way. The insurance companies all say this in regards to accidents. The police say this in regards to the risk of violence. Why incur this risk for no extra pay?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I prefer to sleep at night.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I’ve had nothing but bad experiences from drunk people. I’m not putting up with that.. i don’t work late nights also because drivers have been robbed at gun point. Too me it’s not worth it.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


The only people who think drunks are funny are other drunks


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dinoberra said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Bingo! These lazy mofos are out at night, the real drivers are up 3:30-5am to stage for the show.


Lazy my ass. You work 50 hours a week and then do 30 of ride share at night and then let somebody call you lazy.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

What I don't understand is, everybody is saying they get no extra pay late at night. I get tips like crazy at night, on average 30% higher than during the day.

Daytime I average $9 an hour, nighttime $22 an hour. 

Surge is also more or less inevitable for me after 9pm, it goes on until about 2am. But then everybody says Surge is a mirage. Like what? Literally nothing I see posted here resonates with me, at all. I have to wonder if California is super different to the rest of the country. I suspect it is. Probably a lot scarier to drive in too.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

There are lots of preachy people on both sides of this discussion!

As a couple of wise owls have mentioned, all this is market dependent. There are few perks to this gig, one of which is driving whenever you feel like it. If you have old eyes and are comfortable with daytime driving, drive during the day. If you are younger and like to interact with the young crowd for higher fares/frustration, drive at night. Some of us work 40+ hours a week at the dayjob and are really just looking for the quick hit - 3-4 hours drunk shift, pocket $100 and hopefully escape unscathed.

98% of all uber rides across the country are incident free. Linking to articles about the one or two issues that make the news as if it's some sort of trend is silly. Didn't a female driver in Atlanta recently have a gun pulled on her in broad daylight? People drink and do drugs at all hours of the day.

Know your market. Accept your risk. Drive.



UbaBrah said:


> What I don't understand is, everybody is saying they get no extra pay late at night. I get tips like crazy at night, on average 30% higher than during the day.
> 
> Daytime I average $9 an hour, nighttime $22 an hour.
> 
> Surge is also more or less inevitable for me after 9pm, it goes on until about 2am. But then everybody says Surge is a mirage. Like what? Literally nothing I see posted here resonates with me, at all. I have to wonder if California is super different to the rest of the country. I suspect it is. Probably a lot scarier to drive in too.


I agree, these doomsayers crowing about there being no surge must be in saturated markets. After 10PM in my area, you are all but guaranteed a $4-10 surge per ride (most of these rides are two miles or less). Surge dies down around 11:45, and picks up again at 12:30.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> There are lots of preachy people on both sides of this discussion!
> 
> As a couple of wise owls have mentioned, all this is market dependent. There are few perks to this gig, one of which is driving whenever you feel like it. If you have old eyes and are comfortable with daytime driving, drive during the day. If you are younger and like to interact with the young crowd for higher fares/frustration, drive at night. Some of us work 40+ hours a week at the dayjob and are really just looking for the quick hit - 3-4 hours drunk shift, pocket $100 and hopefully escape unscathed.
> 
> ...


Having dug through a bunch of profiles, it appears something like half the userbase is from the LA or Bay area. To them I say disregard this topic, lol. I wouldn't be driving in San Fran, Watts or Long Beach at 1am either.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> The only people who think drunks are funny are other drunks


Is it really so hard to believe that a large percentage of bar-goers are upbeat and ready to hit the town, making their Uber part of the experience? And who tip really well if you're able to hang and shoot the breeze with them? My God.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

This video illustrates just about every annoyance that I've encountered at night. Same dumb questions, aux cord or charger for a short trip, delays, entitlement, trying to cram in a 5th pax, etc etc. Been there, done that.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This video illustrates just about every annoyance that I've encountered at night. Same dumb questions, aux cord or charger for a short trip, delays, entitlement, trying to cram in a 5th pax, etc etc. Been there, done that.


You seem like a good dude, but you tend to repeat yourself. We get it, you don't like driving at night. No one if forcing you to.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This video illustrates just about every annoyance that I've encountered at night. Same dumb questions, aux cord or charger for a short trip, delays, entitlement, trying to cram in a 5th pax, etc etc. Been there, done that.


Fair enough, that's an answer we can work with at least. I do feel like there is a fair bit of this floating around at night. However I have no issue passing them the aux or whatever. I also feel like going drinking is an event for a lot of people. If you can facilitate that and play host for a few minutes, chances are you're getting a few extra bucks each time, at least in my experience. I do always try to make sure I get people going TO the bars rather than from them, though. I try to sign off just before closing time. That way I get the tipsy, good-natured crowd for the most part (as opposed to the hate-you-and-hate-my-life, blackout drunk folks).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You seem like a good dude, but you tend to repeat yourself. We get it, you don't like driving at night. No one if forcing you to.


Thanks for that.

Watching random videos and that one was on my suggestions, thought it was fitting.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> 98% of all uber rides across the country are incident free.


Yes, and the other 2 out 100 (1:50) ? That's the problem. You might be fine out working in a horrible area 2am for a day, a couple weeks, maybe a couple months but eventually the odds are going to catch up to you and your time will come.

I remember being a punk 26 year old naive kid doing taxi driving for my first time. I started in the day but went to night. I found it to be more fun at night. It took a year before I had my first armed robbery (two kids with knives) then coincidentally I had my second armed robbery a month later, this time with a gun.

...and here's the thing. Violence isn't even the main risk. The real risk is more with accidents. The other risk is that you will get deactivated over some stupid drunk lying about you. All of these risks are VERY real and ALL these risks increase at night.

You might be okay for a while but realize the longer you do this the higher the chances that you are going to run into something unpleasant happening and your risk of seeing them is much higher as a night driver. These are FACTS. Not opinion. But in the end it is your choice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Fair enough, that's an answer we can work with at least. I do feel like there is a fair bit of this floating around at night. However I have no issue passing them the aux or whatever. I also feel like going drinking is an event for a lot of people. If you can facilitate that and play host for a few minutes, chances are you're getting a few extra bucks each time, at least in my experience. I do always try to make sure I get people going TO the bars rather than from them, though. I try to sign off just before closing time. That way I get the tipsy, good-natured crowd for the most part (as opposed to the hate-you-and-hate-my-life, blackout drunk folks).


Back when I used to drive up until around 11:30, I had MANY pax like those in the video. Never tipped, always counted the seconds until the ride was over. Also receiving lots of low ratings for things like not having a charging cord for an iPhone (I'm all android) for a three minute trip.

Every place is different, I suppose. But that video might as well have been from my car. Might be a southern thing.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I guess there's a lot of gray area in this business. To the people who think they have it all figured out and that their way is the only way, just no. 

Also to the people who keep quoting risks, everything in life is a calculated risk. When you already live in a shitty area like I do, you actually feel safer driving rich college kids to the bars. I have a literal bullet hole in my apartment wall. 21st century America. Get used to it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I guess there's a lot of gray area in this business. To the people who think they have it all figured out and that their way is the only way, just no.
> 
> Also to the people who keep quoting risks, everything in life is a calculated risk. When you already live in a shitty area like I do, you actually feel safer driving rich college kids to the bars. I have a literal bullet hole in my apartment wall. 21st century America. Get used to it.


Everyone will have a different experience, simple as that. I learned when and where not to drive to avoid drama, that's how I roll. But to each their own. 

And that's not to say that bad pax never slip by. Oh boy do they. But they're usually sober, easier to manage.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Also to the people who keep quoting risks, everything in life is a calculated risk.


Correct. But when you drive at night your risk is higher (for certain, this is fact, not opinion). Since driving people around is already one of the most dangerous jobs (primarily due to accidents, secondarily due to violence) you are significantly increasing your risk of physical harm by being a night rideshare driver versus the overall population.

Whether or not what you are getting out of it makes it worth it to you is entirely your choice. However I strongly believe people should be informed as to the realities of the risk. It's way too easy to completely write it off and say "it'll never happen to me". Believe me, I've been there, done that.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Driving nights was okay when we had 1.5-2.5x boosts and up to 100% boost zones on Uber and Lyft. It was cool when we had real surges. But since we don't have them anymore and considering I drive in a market with 58 cents per mile (Sacramento) and doesn't dollar surge until 1:30 am (bar closing time), I no longer waste my time after 11 pm and wait until surge gets up to $12 2 hours later and deal with drunks and non tipping passengers.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

99.9% way to general.... Late night 1AM ‘last call crowd’ are manageable... although now with ‘flat rate’ suppressed Surge no longer worth it as much.
I am in a small city with tourism, restaurants, couple colleges and a large population of Millennials.
I start a Saturday shift around 2PM and go thru 2AM—- lately cutting it around 12AM - again ‘risk/reward with flat surge often times makes the last 2 hours a loser - Before the ‘flat surge’ last 2 hours could generate $100... now between $25 and $50!
The tourists are often heading back to their hotels by 10AM and I bring in the bar crowd on way back into ‘Old Port’. 
- Tourists are good tippers
- Bar crowds generally do not tip in my market 

Ironically, my only puker over 3 years and 3000 rides was a 50 year old man at 11:00PM who I picked up at a ‘dive bar’ just outside of town going 5 minutes up the street. No warning⚠. A mess everywhere!
A couple millennials who had to open the window or stop on side of road- but no damage


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the BIGGEST issue about driving day time. The sun☀. Its draining, damages skin, hurts your eyes. Not good!


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the BIGGEST issue about driving day time. The sun☀. Its draining, damages skin, hurts your eyes. Not good!


Or the sunburn on my bald head when the sunroof is open ??. Workmen Comp?


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I had some riders the other night. The guy tells the girl to roll down the window to puke if she needs to. I quickly correct them and instruct them to have me pull over. I'd rather them puke on my floor mat than out the window for that reason. Taking apart the door to clean the inside of the door is the last thing I want to do.


I had a friend years ago puke while riding in my front seat, some of it got into the ac vents....god damn trying to clean that out was a pain. Dat Lingering smell every time you would turned on the AC was terrible....?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UStaxman said:


> Or the sunburn on my bald head when the sunroof is open ??. Workmen Comp?


See! You get it! Burn is bad. Nothing better then the dark sky, air crisp, music loud, sun roof back ... ?

Although I have some really cute sun glasses ?. Okay back to square one ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> See! You get it! Burn is bad.


@Mkang14
Suggested next Selfie:

Costume: Lululemon workout or comparable
Mist face to resemble perspiration 
Then pose ⬇


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most ants sleep at night ?like 99% of the humans


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Yes Uber puke express pool now paying $3.35


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> But the majority of the money is out during the day surge or not.


agreed. I don't chase surges, events or even 'busy area expect rides soon' horse shite. If I wanted $$ I'd go back to my career and make real money. :coolio:


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

When I first started I used to drive Friday and Saturday nights around bar close since it would surge. After picking up loud, obnoxious, smelly, irritated since they didn’t get laid people I stopped. 80% of the people I dealt with were annoying.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

mch said:


> Lazy my ass. You work 50 hours a week and then do 30 of ride share at night and then let somebody call you lazy.


Na I just work 12hr Uber days and full time life insurance sales while knocking off this degree everyday... Miss me with the bullshit.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dinoberra said:


> Na I just work 12hr Uber days and full time life insurance sales while knocking off this degree everyday... Miss me with the bullshit.


Nice. Nobody called you lazy. You said people who drive at night are lazy. You're the one throwing the bullshit around.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm Pro Diamond. I really enjoy my zero calorie invisible Subway sandwiches.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

I look at it from an earnings standpoint. Especially outside of the summer months.

The sun goes down and earnings go up.

In the market where I’m in there’s never a shortage of rides no matter the time of day or night although a huge surplus of ants.

Let’s say, for example I work a split on a Saturday. I might drive 3-4 hours during the day and then another 3-4 hours at night. I might take a 30-60 minute break somewhere in between just to grab a quick bite to eat and at least move around a little.

I never drive 10-12 hours straight. I refuse to.

20-25% of my Saturday earnings come during the day.
75-80% of my Saturday earnings come once the sun goes down.

Sure, there are many risks involved when dealing with passengers after dark. But, isn’t there risk involved with any job a person does? I could get a bad papercut just handling a piece of paper. Or burn myself just pouring coffee no matter how careful I am.

Once I’m done driving on a Saturday night I get my rest then switch my attention to the early Monday morning business travel crowd along with some 4am bar stragglers. There have been times on early Monday mornings where my first pick up or two are bar stragglers. Then it flips to professionals beginning their day.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I avoid closing time because there are too many idiots to deal with. Rather shut it down by midnight and go throw a few back myself.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> I'm Pro Diamond. I really enjoy my zero calorie invisible Subway sandwiches.


Not me
I am amateur diamond.

Or cubic zirconium in silver plated setting.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Super drunk people peeing and pooping their pants doesn't sound fun to me. I don't want this in my car..
> 
> View attachment 376927
> View attachment 376928


Philly St, Patricks day


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

When I was a newb...

I only used to drive at day, but now 11:30pm -3:00am is my “sweet spot”...of course I only work the beaches and The NIIIICE side of town ( Town center with Rolex, Louie Vuitton, etc , Downtown by Hyatt

...but doors STAY locked and I do a circle around to view the pax’s behavior...if they appear wasted...I am gone and delivering a fresh cancel.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

My W-2 job requires me to be at work by 7:30 am. Staying out until 3:00 am is not an option, since my daytime job involves driving up to 500 miles every day. I really don't want to be responsible for a Tracy Morgan situation.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Some people have life.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

My day job is flexible but it's only M-F. I knock off around 6pm Friday, drive all Friday and Saturday nights, sleep Saturday morning & as late as possible Sunday mid-afternoon, and I'm fresh and ready for work on Monday.

That loan I took out to refinance my brother's mistakes, which I expect I'll never see another cent of again, isn't going to pay itself off.

I've only had to clean puke once (and it's not that hard - sharp edged kitchen serving spoon, enzyme-based pet cleaning spray, garbage bags and paper towels). I hand out emesis bags at the first sign of wooziness, and just ask the passenger to hold that for me. And once they barf, out comes a bottle of water for them to use on the side of the road.

Scout's motto: Be Prepared.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> Philly St, Patricks day


Is that you? &#128512;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> This video illustrates just about every annoyance that I've encountered at night. Same dumb questions, aux cord or charger for a short trip, delays, entitlement, trying to cram in a 5th pax, etc etc. Been there, done that.


UBER COULD CARE LESS


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> UBER COULD CARE LESS


Never said anything about Uber, just what I've encountered driving at night and why I don't.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Also, a 6'5" male, will most likely NEVER be challenged by anyone. Put a 5'5" female or male in the same situation and see what happens.


That kind of works the other way around here in Texas. Women get challenged less here, I think.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Cause 99.9% of drivers are regular people who sleep at night and have responsibilities in the day time. Keep driving them drunks around and dont come on here complaining if one of them "fun drunks" shits on your face. Stay safe!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

What up legion of night warriors! In my local forum some call me the prince of darkness even though I have a bright and colorful personality. That's why I'm a good night driver (3PM-5AM) because I always speak very brightly and am always bright eyed and bushy tailed. Drunk people and worn out people love it because I am on the ball! Basically although my windows are tinted all around in 5% limousine tint, it is always high noon inside my ride. Two cleaning fee requests in 8,099 trips. Beat that!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I will come on here if and when I please. Tf some of you clowns think you are? You're not my mama. And even if you were I'd be like "ok mom, I'm sure you're missing Antiques Roadshow right now."

Tbh I am looking forward to collecting a big ass cleanup fee, whereby the detailing will likely cost less than half of what Uber pays me. Plus it's a right of passage anyway.

I guess I should have elaborated that I only really drive "tipsy" folks to the bar, and I can call it fairly accurately by not staying out too late. I don't do the 3am stuff. Good banter and tips again last night.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

So the way you keep people from making messes is that first of all and most importantly make sure your car has a straight neutral scent. It should not smell like flowers, cookies, or midnight-ocean. You see drunks encounter a smell, good or bad, and they automatically hurl. The only way to achieve the perfect neutral scent is to vacuum every day and wear Dove scentless women's anti-perspirant. That's right all you dudes need to leave your Curve for Men and Aqua di Geo at home because you're not supposed to be looking for dates while you do this anyways.

Secondly you should always have a good bucket handy with a handle. Bags and new fangled barf catchers do not work. Buckets only.

Try these two things and let me know how it's going after this weekend and I'll provide a few advanced tips at that time.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I will come on here if and when I please. Tf some of you clowns think you are? You're not my mama. And even if you were I'd be like "ok mom, I'm sure you're missing Antiques Roadshow right now."
> 
> Tbh I am looking forward to collecting a big ass cleanup fee, whereby the detailing will likely cost less than half of what Uber pays me. Plus it's a right of passage anyway.
> 
> I guess I should have elaborated that I only really drive "tipsy" folks to the bar, and I can call it fairly accurately by not staying out too late. I don't do the 3am stuff. Good banter and tips again last night.


No need to elaborate for the peanut gallery. They have everything all figured out. There couldn't possibly be any other way of doing anything besides the way they do it.

Meanwhile some of us will keep doing it all wrong....at night


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> No need to elaborate for the peanut gallery. They have everything all figured out. There couldn't possibly be any other way of doing anything besides the way they do it. Meanwhile some of us will keep doing it all wrong....at night


Perfect media clip for right there and one of my favorite scenes ever. Dang, I've only watched select episodes of Miami Vice and started watching after someone I know showed me this exact scene. Funny how sometimes the same things keep popping up again and again in life.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Perfect media clip for right there and one of my favorite scenes ever. Dang, I've only watched select episodes of Miami Vice and started watching after someone I know showed me this exact scene. Funny how sometimes the same things keep popping up again and again in life.


Love Miami Vice. So many people show up in that show in bit parts before they hit it big. But yea, I love that scene


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hmmm, how many drivers were even born when Miami Vice was on the air? The very first TV show that took advantage of TV stereo sound......


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hmmm, how many drivers were even born when Miami Vice was on the air? The very first TV show that took advantage of TV stereo sound......


I was born in 75 so I was a kid when it came out but my dad loved it and I used to watch it with him.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Also born in 75 but we never had cable growing up so I missed out on a lot of shows like that. 1 TV with rabbit ears so whatever was on those 2 channels was it, and I was the remote, which means I was told what to put on and I'd like it or else.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> but my dad loved it


ok, that hurts. I was in my career that I retired from a few years ago. 
WAIT, that also was a violent in-your-face series; no no bad parent. :biggrin: :errwhat:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ok, that hurts. I was in my career that I retired from a few years ago.
> WAIT, that also was a violent in-your-face series; no no bad parent. :biggrin: :errwhat:


My dad was pretty big into not nerfing the world for us. My mom used to give him shit about what he would let us watch. He would always say "he's gonna hear and see this stuff anyway out there"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't avoid nights per se. Just avoid witching hour.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


I don't drive at night as 1) night is for sleep (even though I'm typing this at 2:15am with a bad case of insomnia) and 2) we don't want our -often- only car stunk up with alcoholic barf. Oh I'm SURE I could make LOTS more money if I drove nights here in "PartyCity", often also refered to as "Sin City" or just plain Lost Wages, but I only drive 8-12 hours/week, spread usually over 2 weekdays, to make my weekly goal of $100 net (or $140-$150 gross), being retired, its just to suppliment my social security/pension...


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Charbenji said:


> I had a friend years ago puke while riding in my front seat, some of it got into the ac vents....god damn trying to clean that out was a pain. Dat Lingering smell every time you would turned on the AC was terrible....?


I had my son on the changing table one time and while I was getting the balm he arced a stream clear across the room and down the floor vent. It was a straight drop directly into the furnace from there.

All my pukers have been women. They've all made it out of the car. Hose it off, no biggy. 5 stars.

Picked up a guy at a strip club. Long trip. He passed out and peed. Windows open so I only had a clue when he got out and I saw his jeans were wet.

He left 40$ in ones on the floor. I got 140 from Lyft. Poured a whole bottle of enzyme on the seat. Smell was gone next night.

I make way more driving while the kids are asleep than I did driving while they are in school. Plus, I'm wide awake and fresh when they get home.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


I need surge pricing to motivate me to drive nights


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the BIGGEST issue about driving day time. The sun☀. Its draining, damages skin, hurts your eyes. Not good!


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Cause I don’t wont someone regurgitated burrito and beer in my car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My skin burns easily.&#129335;‍♀

I've always loved vampires and Halloween. Fun fact I named my son after a vampire character &#128513;


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My skin burns easily.&#129335;‍♀
> 
> I've always loved vampires and Halloween. Fun fact I named my son after a vampire character &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 378427


You named your kid "Count von Count ?" Today's number is the number 13.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

spoken like a true vampire.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


Easy, because thats when I've been drinking. If I drove those hours, I'd be drinking at 6am


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My skin burns easily.&#129335;‍♀
> 
> I've always loved vampires and Halloween. Fun fact I named my son after a vampire character &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 378427


Count Chocula


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Count Chocula





TCar said:


> You named your kid "Count von Count ?" Today's number is the number 13. :smiles:


Dang.. I mean I like vampires but couldnt do that to my son where I named him Count anything &#128514;


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


A lot of people just don't care to drive around a drunk, especially in their personal car.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Dang.. I mean I like vampires but couldnt do that to my son where I named him Count anything &#128514;


Connor's
Favorite breakfast


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Connor's
> Favorite breakfast


The clue was already in the gif from my original post &#128514;.

Not Conner ❤


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> The clue was already in the gif from my original post &#128514;.
> 
> Not Conner ❤


I'm looking at your new avatar and think Rudolph......
&#128073;&#128073;&#128073;&#128073;Damon ✔


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'm looking at your new avatar and think Rudolph


That was my nick name in elementary so I thought why not &#128513;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That was my nick name in elementary so I thought why not &#128513;


https://tenor.com/search/damon-gifs


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://tenor.com/search/damon-gifs


Damon gif? Great name &#128521;


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> 99.9% of the time I find the drunks are fun, happy and easygoing. They tip great, they're friendly, they're not on a set schedule so they don't care about an extra minute longer, etc. Of course you can get a bad apple once in a blue moon but they're a major exception. Not to mention the surges at the bar areas.
> 
> All the bad rides I have had occurred during the day - business people with a hectic timetable, college students late for class. Not to mention, alcohol is a great social lubricant for pax, and without it, many of my rides are filled with awkward silence. The 2 one stars I ever received were both during the day.
> 
> Have I just been lucky or is there something I'm missing? I know someone will post the drunk pax hitting the driver gif, but I mean aside from that one in a million type thing.


"Drunks are fun" ? &#129396; Whaaat? Anyways, I drive through the night & avoid Polk st & Columbus, like a plague. The Mission drunks are semi tolerable, because they are usually fed as well. I pray continuously through the night for the sober fairies to keep them from vomiting or making physical contact ( which would require me to punch someone) with me.Drunks are not fun!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a day job. I get tired after 11 on weekends.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

luvgurl22 said:


> "Drunks are fun" ? &#129396; Whaaat? Anyways, I drive through the night & avoid Polk st & Columbus, like a plague. The Mission drunks are semi tolerable, because they are usually fed as well. I pray continuously through the night for the sober fairies to keep them from vomiting or making physical contact ( which would require me to punch someone) with me.Drunks are not fun!


Nothing better than pulling up to a bar at closing time during a surge and your pax walks out dead sober, like a phoenix rising from the ashes.

Thats a unicorn ride in and of itself


----------

